# Rubik's Cube Class



## Hiero (Apr 22, 2010)

This summer I get to teach a 10-day course to elementary school students on how to solve the Rubik's Cube and I get paid. I have to submit something to say what the class is about and make people want to sign up for it. If I don't get enough numbers they could cancel it. Anybody have any ideas on what to say? I have a pretty good idea of what I would like to say, but maybe there are some other ideas.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 22, 2010)

Show them different cubes? Like the big fat 7x7x7 to make them go " that's awesome"


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 22, 2010)

Have you always struggled with that annoying plastic puzzle, the Rubik's Cube? In this 10 day course, you can learn finally learn how to solve the Rubik's Cube, and WOW all your friends and family!

Or something along those lines.


----------



## Hiero (Apr 22, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> Show them different cubes? Like the big fat 7x7x7 to make them go " that's awesome"



I have to submit a course description, so that's not really going to work.




SuperNerd said:


> Have you always struggled with that annoying plastic puzzle, the Rubik's Cube? In this 10 day course, you can learn finally learn how to solve the Rubik's Cube, and WOW all your friends and family!
> 
> Or something along those lines.




That sounds really good.


----------



## Andreas737 (Apr 22, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Have you always struggled with that annoying plastic puzzle, the Rubik's Cube? In this 10 day course, you can learn finally learn how to solve the Rubik's Cube, and WOW all your friends and family!
> 
> Or something along those lines.



I can just picture Memyself&pi saying that.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 22, 2010)

Andreas737 said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > Have you always struggled with that annoying plastic puzzle, the Rubik's Cube? In this 10 day course, you can learn finally learn how to solve the Rubik's Cube, and WOW all your friends and family!
> ...



Hahahaha qft!!!


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 22, 2010)

If the purpose of the class is to help provoke new ways of thinking, I would teach an intuitive method. 

If you are going to be teaching an intuitive method then it would be nice to say that you are challenging them to approach the same problem from different angles and it increases imaginative capabilities as well as mental visualization.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Sir E Brum said:


> If the purpose of the class is to help provoke new ways of thinking, I would teach an intuitive method.
> 
> If you are going to be teaching an intuitive method then it would be nice to say that you are challenging them to approach the same problem from different angles and it increases imaginative capabilities as well as mental visualization.



Elementary school students may have an issue solving the cube intuitively...


----------



## Hiero (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, this is 8-11 year olds. I incorporated the other stuff, but not the intuitive thing. I'm working on the philosophy of "Git-R-Done". They will develop their intuitive skills as they progress in learning various puzzles. I'm thinking 4 hours a day for 10 days should be enough to cover the 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and maybe another like the Pyraminx.


----------



## radmin (Apr 22, 2010)

Rubiks has some curriculum stuff already.
http://www.youcandothecube.com/math-twist/

"Teach Math with a Twist Holding the Rubik's Cube, twisting and turning the parts, can help children of all ages grasp important math concepts including area, perimeter, volume, angles, algorithms and enumeration, among many other geometry and algebraic topics. Some teachers are even using the Rubik's Cube to teach life lessons and 21st Century Skills such as focus, following directions, memorization, sequencing, problem solving, critical thinking, and perseverance. "

Watch out though, some of the materials refer to pogobat's beginner Youtube video.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 22, 2010)

Hiero said:


> Yeah, this is 8-11 year olds. I incorporated the other stuff, but not the intuitive thing. I'm working on the philosophy of "Git-R-Done". They will develop their intuitive skills as they progress in learning various puzzles. I'm thinking 4 hours a day for 10 days should be enough to cover the 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and maybe another like the Pyraminx.



i doubt a non cuber wants to play with plastic puzzles for 28 hours a week


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 22, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Hiero said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, this is 8-11 year olds. I incorporated the other stuff, but not the intuitive thing. I'm working on the philosophy of "Git-R-Done". They will develop their intuitive skills as they progress in learning various puzzles. I'm thinking 4 hours a day for 10 days should be enough to cover the 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and maybe another like the Pyraminx.
> ...



And 4 hours of cubing at once is tough.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 22, 2010)

ooh, you could overview the main methods, and ask what each person wants to learn


----------



## Hiero (Apr 22, 2010)

I submitted the course description. It's a summer 2-week enrinchment class. I have no say in the number of days or the number of hours. I already teach math during the normal school year, so I don't need to integrate math into it. Other teachers do things like cooking, cheerleading, art, etc. I guess 4 hours of cubing a day will be kind of draining after a day or two. What else could I do as part of the class? Other types of puzzles or games? I used to run a chess club, maybe I could add that in.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow I just got this crazy idea where I volunteered to come by one of the days and show off some speedcubing. XD

I doubt this will happen, and I'd depend on an ok and a ride from my parents, but it was an interesting idea so I had to at lease MENTION.

*Alerts the other Dallas cubers.  *


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 22, 2010)

Hiero said:


> I submitted the course description. It's a summer 2-week enrinchment class. I have no say in the number of days or the number of hours. I already teach math during the normal school year, so I don't need to integrate math into it. Other teachers do things like cooking, cheerleading, art, etc. I guess 4 hours of cubing a day will be kind of draining after a day or two. What else could I do as part of the class? Other types of puzzles or games? I used to run a chess club, maybe I could add that in.



Well, knowing the average 8 year olds' attention span... I would say that you would REALLY have to keep it interesting if you want anyone to stay for more than, say, 30 minutes.

Many people don't learn how to cube until 11 or older, and that is primarily because at that age they then have enough patience to learn several algorithms and how to memorize the positions and such.

To keep the kids interested, I would suggest frequent rewards, i.e. a piece of candy if they can do the cross in less than a minute or something like that. Also, assuming you have an introductory class, you should try to get people hyped up with cubing by showing a few fast videos, the types of puzzles, and most importantly, telling them it's actually not that hard. Now that I think of it, you should put something about the cube not actually being too hard in the description of the course...

My experience with teaching people how to cube is that if they aren't really interested in the idea of cubing, then they won't bother paying attention to all of the steps.

Good luck with your class!


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 23, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Hiero said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted the course description. It's a summer 2-week enrinchment class. I have no say in the number of days or the number of hours. I already teach math during the normal school year, so I don't need to integrate math into it. Other teachers do things like cooking, cheerleading, art, etc. I guess 4 hours of cubing a day will be kind of draining after a day or two. What else could I do as part of the class? Other types of puzzles or games? I used to run a chess club, maybe I could add that in.
> ...


vid of fast cubers tends to make people think "oh God, i could never move my fingers that fast, time to give up"
i would suggest doing a printout of all steps and algs, so they don't get totally lost when words come out of your mouth


----------



## Feryll (Apr 23, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > Hiero said:
> ...



Maybe if you show videos of efficiently quick slow turner's like Chambon, or young solvers like Felik's or the 7 year old solver video that is ever so popular. I really hope this idea takes off


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 23, 2010)

Feryll said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > SuperNerd said:
> ...


or qqwref's extremely slow turning sub-20 video


----------



## riffz (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't really have any advice because I've only taught a few people one-on-one, but if you teach them Dan Brown's method I will find you and kill you. Please use badmephisto's (or something like it).


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 23, 2010)

riffz said:


> I don't really have any advice because I've only taught a few people one-on-one, but if you teach them Dan Brown's method I will find you and kill you. Please use badmephisto's (or something like it).


+1 possible death


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 23, 2010)

Try doing what badmephisto did
He had separate cubes representing the stages of CFOP. Except you should do it for LBL.


----------



## Hiero (Apr 23, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Wow I just got this crazy idea where I volunteered to come by one of the days and show off some speedcubing. XD
> 
> I doubt this will happen, and I'd depend on an ok and a ride from my parents, but it was an interesting idea so I had to at lease MENTION.
> 
> *Alerts the other Dallas cubers.  *




Yeah, that'd be pretty awesome. Whatever you have in mind would be good. It's gonna be June 14-24th from 9-12p.m. I guess it's only 3 hours instead of 4 like I thought. It's also only 8 days since it's Monday through Thursday. The students have to pay, so I just have to get a minimum # of students(I don't know what it is, maybe 10) sign up to be able to have the class. I wish I could get you to come to my regular school sometime during the year for a guest appearance. You'd be like a legend. I've shown videos of you once or twice in class to the students. 


As far as the ages go, I have taught around 20 3rd graders to solve the Rubik's cube this year and they are mostly 8 or 9 years old, so it hasn't been that much of a problem. I haven't had any 2nd graders learn yet, but two of them are pretty close. I have had 2 kindergartners in the class and their heads were in the clouds. 

By far the most difficult part is the cross. The middle layer and the yellow cross are the easiest.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 23, 2010)

Dallas Open - June 26th. 

Sound good?


----------



## Hiero (Apr 23, 2010)

Really!!!?????


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 23, 2010)

cmowla said:


> Hiero said:
> 
> 
> > By far the most difficult part is the cross and the middle layer and the yellow cross *are* the easiest.
> ...



Are = Plural = Multiple

Middle Layer + Yellow Cross = Mutliple

Middle Layer + Yellow Cross = Easiest


----------



## Hiero (Apr 23, 2010)

cmowla said:


> Hiero said:
> 
> 
> > By far the most difficult part is the cross and the middle layer and the yellow cross are the easiest.
> ...




Sorry, bad wording. I edited it. The cross is the hardest. The middle layer and yellow cross are the easiest. The only snag I do run into sometimes is the last edge in the correct location and oriented incorrectly. But most people get it when I show it to them a couple of times.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 23, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Dallas Open - June 26th.
> 
> Sound good?





Hiero said:


> Really!!!?????



I'll talk to my connection  at the Hyatt and see if we can get a room there again. The venue was really nice, imo. 
No guarantees though, because it'll probably come down to whether or not Sapan can go that day. :/


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 23, 2010)

Hiero said:


> cmowla said:
> 
> 
> > Hiero said:
> ...



Once you try and get into teaching something like intuitive F2L, do this first. For that case, show the intuitive F2L algorithm, and show them how it works. Once they understand, move on to say that intuitive F2L works in this way--manipulating the F2L pieces into the slot.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 25, 2010)

You're shown videos of me? Once or twice? To the students? *passes out*

Also, do any of these kids include the ones you brought to the last competition? Just curious.

The idea of me going actually sounds great, except for not being able to get there on weekdays because of my parents working at those hours. Hmmm...

Also, Dallas for June 26th FTW. I'm really hoping for that.


----------

